# S: alpaca



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

I’ve had this alpaca for a couple years, finally got around to washing some of it up. It came out beautiful, soft and not much VM. A little on the dusty side.


----------



## Punto de gato (Dec 18, 2017)

Lovely!!


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Ohhh yummy


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

Wonderful!! It will have a lovely drape for a shawl or something like that. It needs to be blended with some sort of nice crimp wool to have some spring to it for a sweater. About 30% wool.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Alpaca is one of the most fun fibers to spin. Happy you!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

That will be so lovely to spin! I’ve been busy knitting Christmas presents so I haven’t been spinning or weaving. Really miss it!


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

I have about 40 pounds of alpaca that needs to be washed and carded. Some have guard hairs that need to be removed and others are just dusty. I am going to finish this fleece then do a white one. I really love Spinning and processing alpaca. And 40 pounds will last me awhile.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow that looks so soft and pretty... Have fun.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Beautiful rolag. I'd love to reach out and touch it!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Oh pretty! Enjoy!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Oh pretty! Enjoy!


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Alpaca is my favorite fiber to spin.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Nice! Looks like it will be a joy to spin and wear.


----------



## Liz at Furze (Jun 24, 2012)

Cookie61868 said:


> I have about 40 pounds of alpaca that needs to be washed and carded. Some have guard hairs that need to be removed and others are just dusty. I am going to finish this fleece then do a white one. I really love Spinning and processing alpaca. And 40 pounds will last me awhile.


Sadly I don't have any alpaca to spin but I'm just curious to know ...in case I'm ever lucky enough to get some, how do you firstly recognise the guard hairs? Is it just that they are much coarser, and secondly, how do you remove them if for example, you are drum carding?


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

Liz at Furze said:


> Sadly I don't have any alpaca to spin but I'm just curious to know ...in case I'm ever lucky enough to get some, how do you firstly recognise the guard hairs? Is it just that they are much coarser, and secondly, how do you remove them if for example, you are drum carding?


You can recognize the guard hairs by holding the cut end of the fiber, you'll see courser hairs sticking out of the soft downy fiber, those are what you get rid of. I usually take the unusable fiber and put it in a suet feeder for the birds, they love lining their nest with fiber.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Cookie61868 said:


> You can recognize the guard hairs by holding the cut end of the fiber, you'll see courser hairs sticking out of the soft downy fiber, those are what you get rid of. I usually take the unusable fiber and put it in a suet feeder for the birds, they love lining their nest with fiber.


Your fiber is beautiful,when I brushed my husky I would leave it on the ground and the birds would take it, sometimes fighting over it


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Gorgeous fiber!


----------

